# identification-Native to Michigan?



## bronco_ed (Nov 19, 2013)

I see this tall growing plant in many areas along freeways and other man made wetland type areas. I assume it is being planted. Is this a native Michigan wetland plant? 
Common reed grass/evasive species?

I do not recall seeing much of this North?
Does anyone have any comments on this plant.

Thanks


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Phragmities. Highly invasive plant that has ruined 1,000s of sq.miles of wetland habitat.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Phragmites doesn't seem to be as much of a problem in the U.P. When hunting around Lake George I pointed some small stands out to my brother. He said in the decades he has hunted the area, the small stands have never gotten any larger; possibly these stands are the native variety.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

You don't want it on your property. Gets so thick nothing can use it.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I have some at one of my fishing spots in the UP. Just a small patch it has been there for years and does not seem to get any larger. I have seen them in other places also in the UP and NLP


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Deer use it..

But yes its bad stuff. It grows in very moist soil but wont live submerged. Rising water levels will help stomp this out around sag bay.

Most lakes dont have the habitat for it to thrive like sag bay does


----------



## eschmidt (Dec 18, 2011)

Go to harsens and tell me it won't live submerged....


----------



## bronco_ed (Nov 19, 2013)

Never said thanks...

Thanks for all the comments, I see it growing all over the Metro Detroit area, It appears to be planted... at least it appears to be. I see it in ditches, drainage for parking lots man made urban wetlands, etc. I was just thinking about the damage one can do if they just take a plant like this and use it without checking into it...


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 9, 2003)

better burn it or whatever you can to kill it gonna take awhile to get rid of


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ya, best to avoid and kill it! I noticed a little pop up around my pond this summer. Will be back out with the dirty death glove trying to kill it off again in the spring.


----------

